# Happy Birthday Trishaanne



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Trishaanne! Hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey there! Happy birthday Pattie! Hope you got some kind of creepy item for your big day.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday trishanne!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow, even older !!! heehee Happy birthday hon!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

You silly ghoul!!!! Why didn't ya tell me? HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope ya had a grrrreat one!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Happy Horror Day!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well im glad i got to tell you on the phone, cuz you aint gunna see it here. LOL> I hope today was a great one.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday TA!!!!! :devil:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY! MAde it through another year!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry I am late, I hope you had a happy birthday Patty.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day Trishanne.. belated wishes to you hope it was great


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Argh... sorry it's late, but I hope you had a SUPER birthday Pattie!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Trishanne. I hope you had a great day.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry I missed it, too.

Happy B day TA.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow im late but--yesterday was your birthday --happy birthday to you


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry I'm late on your Birthday wish but I hope it was a good one.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I couldn't get on yesterday so Happy B-DAY today!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you all for the wonderful birthday wishes....even you Vlad dear. Unfortunately, my computer crashed and I'm not going to be able to have it repaired until I either find a job or win the lottery...neither is looking too promising at this moment. As of now I have to run to the local library to use their computers, which is a real PITA! Guess I'll only be checking in when I can get here and reserve a computer. The good news is that since I can't be online all the time, I'm getting alot of prop work done. I even got a new digital for my birthday/mothers day gift. If only the computer was working to post the pics of all I've done..LOL. Thanks again all....talk to you all soon I hope!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Late for the Wishes T&A.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

happy late b-day


----------

